# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขายนาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย ออโตเมติก KS Mechanical Watch

## sompr013

สวัสดีครับ ขอแนะนำ 
นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย แบรนด์แท้ ยอดนิยมในต่างประเทศ 
แบ่งเป็น *นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย*ระบบใช้ถ่าน กับ ระบบออโตเมติก
 
*นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย* SHARK WATCH
 

 
 *นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย* SHARK WATCH เป็น*นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย*ที่ใช้พลังงานจากถ่าน 
ด้วยการออกแบบที่ไม่เหมือนใคร โดย นักออกแบบดีไซเนอร์นาฬิกา ชาวอิตาลี่  “Mr. Leonardo Cristiano” 

นาฬิกามีความแม่นยำสูงต่อการเคลื่อนไหวของเวลา ที่มีการพัฒนาจากเทคโนโลยีล่าสุด precisionquartz *นาฬิกาข้อมือชาย* Shark sport watch ที่ทางร้านเรานำมาจำหน่ายมีหลายรุ่น ซึ่ง*นาฬิกาข้อมือชาย* แต่ละรุ่นมีความแตกต่างกันในเรื่องของการออกแบบและการใช้งาน 
แต่แทบทุกรุ่นจะออกไปทาง แนวๆ sport watch เหมาะกับการใส่ในทุกโอกาส หรือ เหมาะกับการให้เป็นของขวัญให้กับคนพิเศษของคุณ 
 
*นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย* shark ทุกรุ่น รับประกัน 1 ปี 
 
สามารถคลิกดูข้อมูลเพิ่มเติมและแบบ*นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย*shark คลิกได้ที่ 
 
นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย Shark sport watch 
 
 *นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย* ออโตเมติก KS Mechanical Watch
 

 
    เป็น*นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย*ที่มีการออกแบบจากนักออกแบบชาวเยอร์มัน ชื่อนาย ลุดวิกฟาน เดอร์ 
นาฬิกาข้อมือใช้เทคโนโลยีชั้นสูงในการขับเคลื่อนระบบนาฬิกา อีกทั้ง ผลิตจากวัสดุคุณภาพ แสตนเลสทั้งเรือนและสายหนังอย่างดี

ด้วยระบบออโตเมติก ในการขับเคลื่อน จึงไม่จำเป็นต้องใช้ถ่าน ไม่ต้องกังวลเรื่องถ่านเปลี่ยนถ่านให้ยุ่งยาก ซึ่งเป็นข้อดีของ นาฬิกาออโตเมติก และด้วยการออกแบบ ที่ครบครัน *นาฬิกาข้อมือชาย* หลายซีรี่ จึงมีความสามารถ บอกเวลา บอกวันที่ บอกวัน บอกช่วงเวลา ได้อย่างแม่นยำ

 
*นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย* ทุกเรือนรับประกัน 1 ปี 
 
เราจึงมั่นใจว่า ลูกค้าทุกคนจะประทับใจกับ*นาฬิกาข้อมือชาย*ออโตเมติก KS Mechanical Watch
ซึ่งมีคุณภาพเหนือราคา สามารถเทียบชั้นกับนาฬิกาผู้ชาย แบรนด์ดังๆได้อย่างสูสีในราคาประหยัด
สามารถคลิกดูข้อมูลเพิ่มเติมและแบบนาฬิกาข้อมือได้ที่ 
 
นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย ออโตเมติก KS Mechanical Watch 
 
 
สินค้า*นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย*ทุกรุ่น ทางร้านสั่งนำเข้าจากตัวแทนจำหน่ายที่ฮ่องกง 
การสั่งซื้อจึงต้องใช้เวลา ในการรอสินค้า ประมาณ 15 วัน หลังจากชำระเงิน 
เมื่อสินค้ามาถึง ทางร้านจะแจ้งให้ทราบและ จัดส่งสินค้าด่วน EMS ทันที
คำถาม จะเชื่อใจทางร้านได้อย่างไร 
-  กลัวว่าโอนเงินแล้วจะหายจ้อยติดต่อไม่ได้ปิดกระทู้ ปิดเบอร์หนีไปเลย
-  กลัวว่าโอนเงินแล้วจะไม่ได้รับสินค้า
- กลัวสินค้าที่สั่งไม่ตรงกับที่สั่ง
- กลัวสินค้าเสียหายแล้วทางร้านไม่รับผิดชอบ
 
 
เมื่อมีคำถามก็ต้องมีคำตอบครับ
 
ไม่ต้องกลัวว่าโอนเงินแล้วทางร้านจะหนีหายครับ เพราะ
1. [HIGHLIGHT=#ffff00]ทางร้านได้ จดทะเบียนการค้า ทะเบียนพาณิชย์ ถูกต้อง ชื่อร้าน กมลทรัพย์เจริญ ซึ่งต้องจดชื่อจาก บัตรประชาชน ทะเบียนบ้าน จริง
 จึงสบายใจว่าทางร้านไม่หนีหายไปไหนแน่นอน[/HIGHLIGHT] 
 

2. [HIGHLIGHT=#ffff00]บัญชีธนาคาร ทุกบัญชีของร้าน จดในนามตามทะเบียน ทะเบียนพาณิชย์ ชื่อ ร้านกมลทรัพย์เจริญ โดย นายกมลชนก เนตรพระฤทธิ์
ซึ่งการเปิดบัญชีประเภทนี้ ยุ่งยากกว่าบัญชีทั่วไปเพราะต้องมีหลักฐาน ครบ ธนาคารถึงจะยอมเปิดให้[/HIGHLIGHT]
 

3.[HIGHLIGHT=#ffff00]ประสบการณ์ขายสินค้าทาง internet มากกว่า 5 ปี จัดส่งสินค้ามาแล้วทั่วประเทศ [/HIGHLIGHT]
[HIGHLIGHT=#ffff00]ได้ลงนิตยสาร เส้นทางทำมาหากิน ฉบับ เดือนสิงหาคม 2556 คอลัมม์ ฉลาดช็อป 
ซึ่งนิตยสาร เส้นทางทำมาหากิน จัดจำหน่าย เซเว่นอีเลฟเว่น  ทุกสาขาทั่วประเทศ[/HIGHLIGHT]
 
 
 

 
 
 
ข้อมูลเหล่านี้ หวังว่าจะทำให้เพื่อนๆสบายใจได้บ้าง นะครับ 
จะได้ซื้อนาฬิกาได้อย่างสบายใจไม่ต้องกังวล
 
การสั่งซื้อนาฬิกาข้อมือ
สามารถสั่งซื้อได้ที่ หน้าเว็บ http://www.skythailandshop.com และแจ้งโอนเงินได้ที่หน้าเว็บได้เลยครับ
หรือสั่งซื้อทาง มือถือ หรือ LINE ก็ได้ครับ
ติดต่อสอบถามข้อมูลได้ที่ 
0870579895 เค
0830389895 แพท
 
LINE ID: skythailand
 
FACEBOOK : https://www.facebook.com/Kledwatch
ขอบคุณครับ เพื่อนที่มาเยี่ยมชมและอุดหนุน
หวังว่าเพื่อนๆคงได้นาฬิกาข้อมือที่ถูกใจในราคาประหยัดใช้กันไปนานๆครับ

----------


## sompr013

สนใจคลิกดูได้ที่ นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย  ขอบคุณครับ

----------


## sompr013

นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย SHARK รุ่น sh082 นี้มีสินค้าพร้อมส่งจำนวนจำกัดครับ

ลดพิเศษสุดๆ จากราคาปกติ 2800 บาท พิเศษเหลือ 2100 บาท จัดส่ง ฟรี EMS

สนใจติดต่อด่วน 0870579895 เค  LINE ID: skythailand

ชมสินค้า นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย SHARK คลิกดูได้ที่ นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย SHARK

----------


## sompr013

นาฬิกาข้อมือชาย ออโต้KS 036

สินค้าพร้อมส่งครับ จำนวนจำกัด 

ราคา 2,200 บาทรับประกัน 1 ปี จัดส่ง ฟรี EMS 

สนใจติดต่อ 0870579895 เค LINE ID: skythailand

ดูสินค้านาฬิการุ่นอื่นคลิกที่ นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย

----------


## sompr013

นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย SHARK WATCH รุ่น [HIGHLIGHT=#ffffff]SH090[/HIGHLIGHT] 
[HIGHLIGHT=#ffffff]ปกติราคา 2800 บาท พิเศษ ราคา 2100 บาท จัดส่งฟรี EMS รับประกัน 1 ปี[/HIGHLIGHT] 
[HIGHLIGHT=#ffffff]สนใจติดต่อ 0870579895  LINE ID: skythailand[/HIGHLIGHT] 
[HIGHLIGHT=#ffffff]ดูสินค้านาฬิการุ่นอื่นๆ คลิกที่ นาฬิกาข้อมือผู้ชาย[/HIGHLIGHT]

----------


## sompr013

นาฬิกาข้อมือแฟชั่น เครื่องบินรบ F117
ราคาเพียง 550 บาท รวมค่าจัดส่ง EMS เรียบร้อยแล้วครับ 
คลิกดูข้อมูลเพิ่มเติมได้ที่ เครื่องบินรบ

หรือติดต่อ 0870579895 เค LINE ID: skythailand

----------

